

Cassowary Constraint Solver in JavaScript - cpr
http://badros.blogspot.com/2011/05/cassowary-constraint-solver-in.html

======
cpr
I noticed the Cappuccino folks eyeing this paper on Twitter...

(Since the new Lion Auto Layout facility is based on the same algorithms.)

